

GSchool - intensive 6 month program turning novices into skilled web developers - tyre
http://gschool.it

======
jthree
Hi, I'm Jeff Casimir from Jumpstart Lab, director of the program. I'll do my
best to answer questions here over the coming days if you have them, or ping
me directly at contact at jumpstartlab.com

~~~
Kopion
Can you give a brief summary of how Hungry Academy turned out (not necessarily
placement statistics)?

~~~
jthree
Sure. All 24 of the apprentices were hired to the LivingSocial build team.
They're about three months into their work now and are succeeding.

Sure, some have moved faster than others, but no one is doing intern work. One
is working on rebuilding the payment system, another wrote the single-sign-on
app that now every LivingSocial customer logs in through. The other 22 stories
are similar.

Instructionally there were things that could have been better. We didn't do a
good job cultivating our "permanent records" and didn't fulfill our plans for
sharing everything we did. It's all there, but you'd need a tour guide to hop
through all the disparate github repos. Apprentices made some great open
source contributions (including Ruby core), but I want it to be more organized
next time. These are two of the reasons that we've expanded from two
instructors to three.

All in all, it far surpassed my expectations. And the next course, gSchool,
will be better.

